# Tool carts



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Yep









We have all rubbermade's but a customer bought a bunch of harbor freight versions and we've been using them in their plant for a while, not bad definitely less expensive.


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

I just paid $159.00 on sale at White Cap. Big one though. Great for commercial work. Rubbermaid


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

MHElectric said:


> Anybody here work with these alot? I think they would help us keep our material consolidated, and make clean up a much easier task. Not to mention I think this will make life alot easier.
> 
> Ive been looking at Lowes and Grangier.  Ofcourse Grainger's price is way higher than everybody else (imagine that). Lowes has a decent looking hard rubber (maybe plastic) cart for around $100. Anybody work with one of these on a daily basis?


Look here.http://www.rubbermaidforless.com/ma...ge-utility-service-carts-category-11_200.html


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)




----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

Harbor Freight sells a couple of very nice plastic carts, usually on sale around $100.


----------



## 347sparky (May 14, 2012)

Really can't go wrong with a cart. I keep one on the van for doing small jobs in offices, schools, ect. Nice to make one trip with all the tools and material you need. On bigger jobs I just leave the material on it and it's ready to roll in the morning.


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

Im reading through a bunch of reviews here....

Looks like anything thats not at least 24" wide and 32" high is a waste of money. Sound about right?


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

I don't use a cart at work, but I do at home in the garage. Went to the local school district auction where they get rid of alot of old stuff, picked up a good A/V cart for $10.


----------



## MollyHatchet29 (Jan 24, 2012)

Every contractor I've worked with through the union has used carts. They're definitely handy when working commercial/industrial. Most of the ones I've used were the Rubbermaid type, and pretty reliable. Easy to drill a few holes through, too for pulling off small reels of #12, holding all thread, etc.


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

MHElectric said:


> Anybody here work with these alot? I think they would help us keep our material consolidated, and make clean up a much easier task. Not to mention I think this will make life alot easier.
> 
> Ive been looking at Lowes and Grangier.  Ofcourse Grainger's price is way higher than everybody else (imagine that). Lowes has a decent looking hard rubber (maybe plastic) cart for around $100. Anybody work with one of these on a daily basis?


Yes and I will give you a tip. Most of these carts come with solid rubber wheels and castors. These are not for hospitals, tiled floors, parking lots, or anywhere there is a chance for your cart to bounce and or stop suddenly on an extension cord. Get some pneumatic tires and replace the solid wheels.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

I give you the best tool cart ever


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Most of the places I work have ramps and elevators so a tool cart is great to have.

This was today, without the cart this would have been a lot of long trips. I think it is a Rubbermaid.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

You still have that dead ballast in the back of the van? :laughing:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Peter D said:


> You still have that dead ballast in the back of the van? :laughing:


Still don't know if the salesman wants it back, they sent out a replacement.


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

BBQ said:


> Most of the places I work have ramps and elevators so a tool cart is great to have.
> 
> This was today, without the cart this would have been a lot of long trips. I think it is a Rubbermaid.


Nice pic. I like that wire cart too. Its half way between my small rinky-dinky one and the massive beasts that my former employer had.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

I just realized my bungees are showing.  :laughing:


----------



## angryceltic (Feb 21, 2012)

I need to find something that i can take to jobsites easily. Carrying tools a good distance each day is a pain in the back. We use our personal vehicles and show up at the jobsite each day.


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

BBQ said:


> I just realized my bungees are showing.  :laughing:


Bob are you working in the field only when business is slow or a major project occurs ?


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

360max said:


> Bob are you working in the field only when business is slow or a major project occurs ?


I have been in the office less and less by choice. I enjoy the tools more than phone calls.


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

32" wide cart for tools and material, mostly material though (running EMT and RGS).


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

360max said:


> Bob are you working in the field only when business is slow or a major project occurs ?


It's not terribly unusual for a service manager to run a call once in a while when things are caught up in the office, or just swing in and give guys a hand for the day. Service managers that never leave the office get fat, lazy, and out of touch.


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

MDShunk said:


> It's not terribly unusual for a service manager to run a call once in a while when things are caught up in the office, or just swing in and give guys a hand for the day. Service managers that never leave the office get fat, lazy, and out of touch.


...that makes sense, plus it's probable a nice change to get out of office. Often wondered what it would be like to have an office job.


----------



## FishSlayer (May 8, 2011)

I love my cart.


----------



## D-Bo (Apr 15, 2012)

Always loved a good cart but my current plant is so damn big and my work so spread out I either drive a loaded down 6 wheel gator or just take my truck from place to place


----------



## angryceltic (Feb 21, 2012)

FishSlayer said:


> I love my cart.


Nice rig.


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

I like your tires, that thing must push real easy, the hard rubber tires always pick up the nails and self- tapers and than, thumpthumpthumpthump:laughing:


----------



## zerogroundfaults (May 7, 2012)

how do you guys keep **** from being stolen off your tool cart?


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

FishSlayer said:


> I love my cart.


:thumbsup:

When I was assigned long term to a factory I found this Knack box not being used. 











But notice it comes with crappy hard wheels that make it rattle loudly when you push it around. So I also found a cart with the air wheels like yours and swapped them out. The in house guys gave me a hard time about the 'lift kit' I put on the box but than they saw how smooth it rolled and how quiet it was. As soon as I left for good the in house electrician took it over.


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

BBQ said:


> :thumbsup:
> When I was assigned long term to a factory I found this Knack box not being used.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

dont know if I could sit at a desk all day, I think I'd be bored, I am accustomed to going from project to project and staying busy most of the time (all industrial lately)


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

360max said:


> Bob how did you like the long term factory work compared to the average commercial/industrial electrical work and pay?


it was a factory that made medical devices so it was clean and comfortable. 

The in house maintaince guys that I worked with we're all great guys and fun to be around. Most of the work was interesting and cost of materials was never an issue. They also had a great cafe that served healthy meals for a very low cost. 



I helped remodel a lab and they took us all out to an expensive dinner and drinks just for doing our job. 

That said it could be boring at times.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

BBQ said:


> Most of the places I work have ramps and elevators so a tool cart is great to have.
> 
> This was today, without the cart this would have been a lot of long trips. I think it is a Rubbermaid.


I have the same wire cart.. easily tips over.. it looks good in the catalog only...


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)




----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

B4T said:


> I have the same wire cart.. easily tips over.. it looks good in the catalog only...


Mine has never tipped over. :blink:


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Peter D said:


> Mine has never tipped over. :blink:


I've had a cart loaded up with a dozen boxes of Cat 6, miscellaneous tools, a tool box or two, fish rods, I couldn't see where I was pushing it, and I kept going over bumpy door thresholds, and I never had one tip over either :blink:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Peter D said:


> Mine has never tipped over. :blink:


I said wire cart..look at the pic again..


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

B4T said:


> I said wire cart..look at the pic again..


Mine has never tipped over. :blink:


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

B4T said:


> I said wire cart..look at the pic again..


Ah I see now, my bad.

I haven't used one of those before.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Peter D said:


> Mine has never tipped over. :blink:


Pulling wire off was a constant problem with it tipping over.. I can't see how it never happened to you... :blink::blink:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

B4T said:


> Pulling wire off was a constant problem with it tipping over.. I can't see how it never happened to you... :blink::blink:


I always used it loaded down with spools so the weight probably kept it from tipping.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

B4T said:


> Pulling wire off was a constant problem with it tipping over.. I can't see how it never happened to you... :blink::blink:


I have had it roll over in the truck during some high g corners but it has been pretty steady on the job.

It does happen to be a really old one that even empty has some weight to it. I think it is from the 70s. I got it out of a trash pile at a MIT warehouse getting cleaned out.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*Mine*

Here's mine. Actually, it finally blew apart 2 days ago so I need a new one. Lasted about 2yrs for $75 so....


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Cletis said:


> Here's mine. Actually, it finally blew apart 2 days ago so I need a new one. Lasted about 2yrs for $75 so....


This one is more your speed.. I bet many here will agree..


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Cletis said:


> Here's mine. Actually, it finally blew apart 2 days ago so I need a new one. Lasted about 2yrs for $75 so....


That's pretty nice, Bionic Sparky. Did you get it at Home Depot?


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Those are cool! I heart Milwaukee :laughing:


----------



## Bst (May 5, 2012)

B4T said:


> This one is more your speed.. I bet many here will agree..


I agree,he can keep his Klein KO set in there and still have room for Mater.


----------



## ohmontherange (May 7, 2008)

Have more that one. They work great.


----------



## etb (Sep 8, 2010)

chewy said:


> Those are cool! I heart Milwaukee :laughing:












Not a beast fan, myself. :laughing:

BTW, I had a friend from NZ. He said that real Australians don't drink fosters and that he liked Steinlager.

(In the US, we have these cheesy TV commercials with Aussie actors drinking fosters, so that's why I asked him.) 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Epb640fl-4

Whatdyall drink for beer down there?


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

etb said:


> Not a beast fan, myself. :laughing:
> 
> BTW, I had a friend from NZ. He said that real Australians don't drink fosters and that he liked Steinlager.
> 
> ...


Nah they don't drink Fosters, its more popular in the UK I think, Steinlager is quite disgusting though I don't mind "Steinlager Pure". Steinlager is actually just a name thought up by a marketing firm as a little know fact.

I like Speights Distinction Ale, Stella Artois, Grolsch or Speights Old Dark. Every town and province has its own local brew, my home town of 2000 people has "Miners Old Dark", Speights is a southern beer, Canterbury Draught is the Canterbury Beer, Macs is northern South Island, Tui in Wellington and Wairarapa , Waikato Draught in Waikato, Lion Red in Auckland as well as some now not so popular beers that younger generation haven't taken up like Double Brown, Lion Brown, DB Bitter etc etc.

If you go out to a club or a bar rather than a pub you will be more than likely be served Heineken, Stella Artois, Sol, Corona, Grolsch, Elephant, etc etc but never American Beers which are seen as weak headaches in a bottle over here.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

chewy said:


> If you go out to a club or a bar rather than a pub you will be more than likely be served Heineken, Stella Artois, Sol, Corona, Grolsch, Elephant, etc etc but never American Beers which are seen as weak headaches in a bottle over here.


American Pale Lagers are the piss-beer that the mass populace drinks. However we do happen to have some of the finest small-scale breweries in the world. Portland, Oregon is famed for having more breweries than any other city in the world. They produce some top-notch stuff :thumbup: Unfortunately, not a lot of it gets out of the country.

Either way, next time you can, look for "Dead Guy Ale" by Rogue Brewery. They're located right here in Newport, Oregon :thumbup:


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

MHElectric said:


> Im reading through a bunch of reviews here....
> 
> Looks like anything that's not at least 24" wide and 32" high is a waste of money. Sound about right?


Yes, you have that right. If you go with the style McClary showed, make sure you use either nylon locking nuts or 3m locktight on the threads. Those carts are notorious for loosing the hardware that holds it together. 

Definately larger wheels, I took a reel extension cord on mine, reversed the ends and I could plug in the cord and leave all my chargers on the cart. Mounted a small vice as well, and a removable platform for the laptop.


----------

